# Apache mod rewite Probleme



## Rocky (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei einen Webserver mit Debian aufzusetzen.
Soweit hat alles funktioniert, nun hänge ich beim mod_rewrite fest.

/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default



```
<VirtualHost *:80>
    ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost
    DocumentRoot /var/www/
    ServerName server  

    <Directory />
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
    </Directory>

    <Directory /var/www/>
        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
        AllowOverride None
        Order allow,deny
        allow from all
    </Directory>

    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
    <Directory "/usr/lib/cgi-bin">
        AllowOverride None
            Options +ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
            Order allow,deny
            Allow from all
    </Directory>

    ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log

    # Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
    # alert, emerg.
    LogLevel warn

    CustomLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/access.log combined
</VirtualHost>
```


sobald ich folgendes verändere (AllowOverride None -> AllowOverride All)



```
<Directory /var/www/>
        Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        allow from all
</Directory>
```


bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:



```
403 Forbidden
Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /MySite/ on this server.

Apache/2.2.22 (Debian) Server at server Port 80
```


im Ordner der aufgerufen wird befindet sich eine .htaccess mit folgendem Inhalt:



```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^([A-ZÄÖÜa-zäöü0-9/-_\%\-()]+)?$ index.php?args=$1 [NC]

<FilesMatch "\.(?i:pdf)$">
  ForceType application/octet-stream
  Header set Content-Disposition attachment
</FilesMatch>
```


und bevor ich im ordner bin (also im root folder) habe ich eine index.php
die wiederum mit .htaccess weitergeleitet werden sollte dies aber nicht tut



```
Redirect /index.php /ORDNER
```


auch wenn ich versuche die index.php oder index.htm bzw index.html direkt aufzurufen bekomme ich bei beiden oben genannten Konfigurationen einen 403 Forbidden Error zurück


----------



## sheel (30. Juni 2014)

Hi

das wird dir jetzt zwar gar nicht helfen, aber: Machs nicht.
Kennst du ... chroot, Iptables, CVE, PAM, Apparmor, Grsec, SSH-Zertifikat usw.usw.?
Weißt du detailliert, wozu die Sachen gut sind und kannst du problemlos damit umgehen / sie einstellen?
Hast du schon einmal einen custom Kernel kompiliert?

Nein zu irgendwas hier? Dann fang bitte gar nicht an, einen Server wirklich ins offene Internet zu hängen,
Es gibt so viele mehr oder weniger billige Hoster.


----------



## Rocky (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo sheel,
ich habe keineswegs vor ihn ins Internet zu hängen sondern zur lokalen Entwicklung im eigenen Netzwerk.


----------

